# KerryC



## KerryCtype1 (Aug 2, 2015)

Hello. I am new to here but certainly not new to diabetes. I have had type 1 for 27 years, I was diagnosed at age 20 so I m currently 47. I have generally been quite well controlled over the years but I have been struggling over the last year or so and I feel totally consumed by it all and a bit worn down. I will write more on here later but thought I would say 'Hi'.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 2, 2015)

Welcome to the forum KerryC  I look forward to hearing more from you


----------



## Mark T (Aug 2, 2015)

Welcome to the forum KerryCtype1


----------



## KerryCtype1 (Aug 2, 2015)

Hello to you both. I am currently trying out the new Abbott Freestyle Libre monitoring system which consists of a disc which you attach by way of a needle to the back of your upper arm. You then scan the disc with your meter and it gives a blood reading. The discs last for 14 days but they are unfortunately not yet available on prescription. I have to pay in the region of £55 for a new disc so I can only really afford one a month. It is a bit like continuous glucose monitoring and I am finding it so useful and really wish the discs were available on prescription so that I could use them all the time. I have always done at least 4 blood tests a day when I am not wearing the disc as my blood sugars are a bit up and down constantly and I struggle with my confidence because of this and worry so much about my health. Does anyone else use this system?


----------



## Ralph-YK (Aug 2, 2015)

Welcome from a type 2 newbie & newbie.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 2, 2015)

KerryCtype1 said:


> Hello to you both. I am currently trying out the new Abbott Freestyle Libre monitoring system which consists of a disc which you attach by way of a needle to the back of your upper arm. You then scan the disc with your meter and it gives a blood reading. The discs last for 14 days but they are unfortunately not yet available on prescription. I have to pay in the region of £55 for a new disc so I can only really afford one a month. It is a bit like continuous glucose monitoring and I am finding it so useful and really wish the discs were available on prescription so that I could use them all the time. I have always done at least 4 blood tests a day when I am not wearing the disc as my blood sugars are a bit up and down constantly and I struggle with my confidence because of this and worry so much about my health. Does anyone else use this system?



There are quite a few of our members using the Libre, Kerry, with good results!


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 2, 2015)

Welcome Kerry. I am also a T1 & use the Libre. The info you get from it is good !


----------



## Bloden (Aug 3, 2015)

Hi Kerry and welcome. I think we can all relate to feelings of burnout every now and then! Glad to hear the Libre's helping.

I've been plugged in to my sensor for four days now, but there's a big difference between the Libre's figures and my meter's, so I don't feel like I'm reaping any benefits yet...we'll see.


----------



## stephknits (Aug 3, 2015)

Welcome Kerry, good to have you here .


----------



## Flower (Aug 3, 2015)

Hello and welcome KerryC


----------



## happydog (Aug 3, 2015)

Welcome to the forum KerryC.  Lots of really knowledgeable people on here who will support you.  They have helped me so much.  I hope that you get more comfortable with your monitoring system, it is quite an outlay each month.  Good luck with it


----------



## Robin (Aug 3, 2015)

I feel I'm getting a lot of benefit from my Libre, but like you, can't afford to use it all the time. I used my first sensor while I was at home, and found out a lot about night time dips, and how long before a meal I needed to do my bolus. i found the Libre was spot on with my meter in the mid range, but the top readings seem higher on the Libre, and the low end ones lower. I've just used my second sensor while I was on holiday, because I thought it would be useful to check if I was going hypo on a long walk. it was useful for that, but it was also frustrating, because I ate more carb than usual, and wasn't usually in a position to bolus half an hour beforehand, so it showed up loads of spikes. We drove back from Scotland today, and stopped for a croissant and coffee at one point, (and I didnt dare do my bolus early in case we got stuck in traffic before we got to the service station) and I shot up to 17 within half an hour! Three hours later, I was back to around 6.


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 29, 2015)

Let us know how you are getting on Kerry


----------

